# What brand are these frames?



## joseywales (Mar 23, 2013)

2 frames I would like to know who made and when. I didn't find serial #'s on either. White frame has SE on dropout & headbadge was attached on sides. Black frame has only 1 large rivet that held badge on, I think thats a Higgins/Murray stlye chainring. Thanks Doug


----------



## jpromo (Mar 23, 2013)

The white is an HP Snyder twin tube frame. Could have been several things but most prevalent was Rollfast. The second is Murray and that could have been many things. Sears Flightliner, Murray Sonic Flite, etc. Murray could be late 50s to mid 60s. Snyder would be sometime in the 60s.


----------



## joseywales (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info,Doug


----------

